# Looking for this combo deal



## Nooby (26/3/15)

Hi guys,

Interested in getting myself the iStick 50 watt(Black preferably) and Subtank mini... Please let me know if there is anyone that can assist.

Thanks,
Regards


----------



## Tiaan (26/3/15)

@Nooby, we have the Black iStick 50w in Stock.


----------



## Nooby (27/3/15)

Tiaan said:


> @Nooby, we have the Black iStick 50w in Stock.



Brilliant! I will give you a call soon... Thanks


----------



## skola (31/3/15)

Hi @Tiaan, are the 50w iSticks you have in stock just the battery or the full kit with wall adapter and usb cable? Thanks.


----------



## Tiaan (31/3/15)

@skola they are the full kit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (31/3/15)

Awesome thanks @Tiaan


----------



## Nooby (31/3/15)

Yes indeed, thanks @Tiaan. Please archive.


----------



## Silver (1/4/15)

Tiaan said:


> @skola they are the full kit.



This is not clear on your website @Tiaan 
Just for your info


----------



## Tiaan (1/4/15)

@Silver Thank You, it has been corrected

Reactions: Like 2


----------

